
Genius Faceplate Puts USB Ports on Your Wall with No Wiring Needed - evo_9
http://gizmodo.com/genius-faceplate-puts-usb-ports-on-your-wall-with-no-wi-1693186539/+stephentotilo
======
smt88
I have something really cool like this, but it's portable and it came with my
phone and it was free.

